# اموت واعرف ايه سر الموضوع ده



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2014)

​
لا حقيقى ليه الراجل يحب يبص ع اى واحدة حتى لو مراتة امورة وبتهتم بنفسها ومش نكدية ولما نتكلم لا دا بس ببص من باب الفضول ويبقى هينطط كدا لو حد بص بس على مراتة هتجنوننا انتو 
ونرجع لسؤالنا ليه ادم عينة زايغة :bud:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2014)

*النبى يا ميرنا لو عرفتى ليه ابقى قوليلى 
ادم ده شىء غامض جدااااااااا
مش هتعرفى توصلى معاه لحل 

لو جيتى سالتى رجل بتبص ليه على حد رغم مراتك حلوة يقولك دى مجرد بصة 
هو انا عملت ايه يعنى وكان مراته دى مش بنى ادمه عندها مشاعر واحاسيس 
وزى ما قولتى لو لقى رجل بيبص لمراته بيبقى هيتجنن 
طب ما انت كدا بردوا 
هيجننونا هههههههههه *​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *النبى يا ميرنا لو عرفتى ليه ابقى قوليلى
> ادم ده شىء غامض جدااااااااا
> مش هتعرفى توصلى معاه لحل
> 
> ...



طاب يعنى نكيسهم يعنى ولا نسلخهم ولا نعمل ايه مجنان مش عاوزين


----------



## soul & life (1 مارس 2014)

بصى هى بتختلف نظرة  من نظرة تانيه .. بمعنى انه فى بصة ممكن تكون عابرة عادية مفيهاش  غير مجرد اعجاب  بتسريحة شعر بلبس بشوز  بجمال وجه كده يعنى بعتبر دا عادى ماهو الراجل له جوز عيون ومش هيمشى  مغمى عينه وزى ما الاشياء المزعجة الشاذة بتلفت نظره كمان الشىء الجميل الراقى بيلفت نظره
العيب والمقذذ انه الراجل يبقا ماشى وعينه مش فيه وعمال يبص عمال على بطال ويرمى نظرات وابتسامات لكل ست حلوة تمشى او تتعامل معاه فى مول فى عمله فى اى مكان
دى حالة مرضية وبصراحة الراجل اللى بيكون كده بيفقد كتير من اتزانه ووقاره امام زوجته واولاده وامام نفسه اولا
مش عيب اننا نعجب بالاشياء الجميلة ونبدى اعجابنا بزوء وادب  بطهر وببراءة 
من غير اشتهاء 
انا عن نفسى مش بزعل لما جوزى يحكيلى انه شاف واحدة حلوة وكانت لابسة كويس ولو انا ماشية معاه وشوفت واحدة لفتت نظرى بقوله الله بص امورة اوى عيونها حلوة لبسها شيك كده عادى يعنى هههههههههه ونهزر ونخدها ببساطة


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بصى هى بتختلف نظرة  من نظرة تانيه .. بمعنى انه فى بصة ممكن تكون عابرة عادية مفيهاش  غير مجرد اعجاب  بتسريحة شعر بلبس بشوز  بجمال وجه كده يعنى بعتبر دا عادى ماهو الراجل له جوز عيون ومش هيمشى  مغمى عينه وزى ما الاشياء المزعجة الشاذة بتلفت نظره كمان الشىء الجميل الراقى بيلفت نظره
> العيب والمقذذ انه الراجل يبقا ماشى وعينه مش فيه وعمال يبص عمال على بطال ويرمى نظرات وابتسامات لكل ست حلوة تمشى او تتعامل معاه فى مول فى عمله فى اى مكان
> دى حالة مرضية وبصراحة الراجل اللى بيكون كده بيفقد كتير من اتزانه ووقاره امام زوجته واولاده وامام نفسه اولا
> مش عيب اننا نعجب بالاشياء الجميلة ونبدى اعجابنا بزوء وادب  بطهر وببراءة
> ...



اممم انا جوزى مرة عملها معايا وقالى شوفت واحدة صاروخ بس بعد كدا لقى ال 111 اترسمو والمخدة بسرعة 360 راحت لازقه فى عينه عشان ميشوفش تانى واحلى حاجة انى بنشن باى حاجة فى ايدى وفى الاخر يقولى دى متتشافش كنت بغيظك :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> طاب يعنى نكيسهم يعنى ولا نسلخهم ولا نعمل ايه مجنان مش عاوزين


*ايون هو ده الحل انتى هاتى كيلو كياس سودة وساطور وانا هساعدك هههههههههه *


----------



## soul & life (1 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   لا ماهو انتى لازم تكون روحك رياضية بمعنى انك متديهوش فى وشه كده علطول ليه بقا؟؟؟ علشان يجى يحكيلك على اللى بيشوفه ويلفت نظره وانتى مش معاه خليكى ناصحة ههههههههههههههه

ساعات طبعا كلامه عن بنت صاروخ شافها بيعصبنى  بس هو لما بيحس انى اتعصبت هههههههههههههه يقوم قيلى ايه ؟
صدقينى  دا انا بصيت ليها علشان لفتت نظرى تسريحتها زى تسريحتك مثلا او لابسة حاجة زى بتاعتك  ويأعد يغنى عليا غنوتين من اياهم ههههههههههههه اقوم افك


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون هو ده الحل انتى هاتى كيلو كياس سودة وساطور وانا هساعدك هههههههههه *



شكلك مقهورة برضو :act19:


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   لا ماهو انتى لازم تكون روحك رياضية بمعنى انك متديهوش فى وشه كده علطول ليه بقا؟؟؟ علشان يجى يحكيلك على اللى بيشوفه ويلفت نظره وانتى مش معاه خليكى ناصحة ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ساعات طبعا كلامه عن بنت صاروخ شافها بيعصبنى  بس هو لما بيحس انى اتعصبت هههههههههههههه يقوم قيلى ايه ؟
> صدقينى  دا انا بصيت ليها علشان لفتت نظرى تسريحتها زى تسريحتك مثلا او لابسة حاجة زى بتاعتك  ويأعد يغنى عليا غنوتين من اياهم ههههههههههههه اقوم افك



لا انا بحس انو بيقولى يغيظنى وفى الاخر يقولى دى كانت زبالة ومتتشافش تفتكرى بيخاف لاتغابه عليه ولا دى الحقيقة :dntknw:


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مارس 2014)

*نستنى دفاع الشباب ......... اكيد فيه سوء فهم لطبيعة الرجال ......

النفْسُ الشَّبْعَانَةُ تَدُوسُ الْعَسَلَ وَلِلنَّفْسِ الْجَائِعَةِ كُلُّ مُرٍّ حُلْوٌ (ام  27 :  7)

وطبعا لست اقصد هنا الشبع او الجوع الجسدى ...... فالمرأة ليست مجرد جسد .... *


----------



## soul & life (1 مارس 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> لا انا بحس انو بيقولى يغيظنى وفى الاخر يقولى دى كانت زبالة ومتتشافش تفتكرى بيخاف لاتغابه عليه ولا دى الحقيقة :dntknw:



ههههههههههههههههه بيتهيألى والله اعلم هو خايف لحسن تسيبى المخدة وتمسكى إزازة  برفان مثلا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2014)

اية يا ميرنا
انتى لسة عروسة  برضة
بداتى النكد بدرى كدة لية ههههههههه
وسيبك من رورو دى مصيبة ههههه


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2014)

اختي العزيزة ميرنا

الموضوع الذي كتبتيه صحيح ولا اقول انه غير موجود هكذا نوع من الرجال

لكن هناك تعميم كبير - وكأن كل الرجال على نفس الشاكلة - كلهم يبصبصون على الستات

وانا اقول -
ليس كل الرجال من نوع واحد كما النساء ليسوا من نوع واحد ايضا

وشكرا جزيلا لكم

تحياتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اية يا ميرنا
> انتى لسة عروسة  برضة
> بداتى النكد بدرى كدة لية ههههههههه
> وسيبك من رورو دى مصيبة ههههه


*نعم يا جرجس بتنده عليا ههههههههههه 
مالك ومال رورو يا واد انت :act19::act19:*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (1 مارس 2014)

النظرة الغير نقية موجودة فى كل 
أنسان بعيد عن ربنا رجل كان أو أمرأة 
وبصراحة حتى موضوع النظرة اللى 
غرضها اعجاب بشكل ولا بتسريحة 
ولا بلبس ولا غيره انا مش محبذها 
ﻷن لو الوضع اتعكس انا مش هاحب 
كدة فلازم احافظ على شعور زوجتى 
كما أحب أن تحافظ على شعورى ..
وبعدين دى خطية ولازم الواحد يتوب 
عنها ..
بس ليه بيتقال الراجل بس ؟؟ 
ﻷن الراجل " مفضوح " غير المرأة ..
الراجل بيتباهى بالامور دى أما المرأة 
لا ولا تظهر نفسها بمثل هذه الافعال
لمن حولها ..


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نستنى دفاع الشباب ......... اكيد فيه سوء فهم لطبيعة الرجال ......
> 
> النفْسُ الشَّبْعَانَةُ تَدُوسُ الْعَسَلَ وَلِلنَّفْسِ الْجَائِعَةِ كُلُّ مُرٍّ حُلْوٌ (ام  27 :  7)
> 
> وطبعا لست اقصد هنا الشبع او الجوع الجسدى ...... فالمرأة ليست مجرد جسد .... *



ماشى يا استاذ صوت نستنى :ranting:


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بيتهيألى والله اعلم هو خايف لحسن تسيبى المخدة وتمسكى إزازة  برفان مثلا هههههههههههههههه


لا هتكلم بجد هو فعلا كل تعليقة ع اى بنت بيبص عليها بيبقى سلبى مش ايجابى هو فى الاول بيغيظنى بس انا بقولة طاب ليه بتبص عليها ووممكن اكون انا مثلا بعمل زيها ليه تعلق عليها هى وانا لا عاوز اوصله انى ممكن تكون نفس الحاجة بعملها بس هو مش شايفها فى جايز لانى مراتة 
وعندى اخواتى برضو كدا يعلقو ع البنات بس فى الاخر  ممكن نفس التعليق يخصهم هما


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اية يا ميرنا
> انتى لسة عروسة  برضة
> بداتى النكد بدرى كدة لية ههههههههه
> وسيبك من رورو دى مصيبة ههههه



عروسة ايه يا بنى عدينا سنة و5 شهور متاح لينا النكد دلوقتى خلااص :gy0000:

لا هو مفيش نكد بس نفسى افهم بتفكرو ازاى :nunu0000:


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> اختي العزيزة ميرنا
> 
> الموضوع الذي كتبتيه صحيح ولا اقول انه غير موجود هكذا نوع من الرجال
> 
> ...



مش موضوع ببصبصة بلمعنى الوحش حتى لو بتبص علشان تنتقد انا جوزى لا مش بيعاكس بس فى حاجات بينتقدها  لدرجة انو ممكن يجى مخنوق لو شاف فرح وفى لبس اوفر بقولة انتا مالك هتتحاسب عنهم يقوللى لما تسمعى كلمة من ناس تانية وبتقولى ادى لبس النصارى مثلا تحسى قلتله كل واحد حر فى نفسه 

انا بتكلم ع النوعين النوع السلبى والايجابى المعاكسة والانتقاد


----------



## soul & life (2 مارس 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> لا هتكلم بجد هو فعلا كل تعليقة ع اى بنت بيبص عليها بيبقى سلبى مش ايجابى هو فى الاول بيغيظنى بس انا بقولة طاب ليه بتبص عليها ووممكن اكون انا مثلا بعمل زيها ليه تعلق عليها هى وانا لا عاوز اوصله انى ممكن تكون نفس الحاجة بعملها بس هو مش شايفها فى جايز لانى مراتة
> وعندى اخواتى برضو كدا يعلقو ع البنات بس فى الاخر  ممكن نفس التعليق يخصهم هما



متعرفيش يا بنتى الواحد من دول يبص ولما تقوليله انت ليه بتبص يقولك هبص على ايه ويطلع فيها القطط الفطسانة طيب ماهو ليه من الاول تبص عليها 
بس ساعات بحس ان دى حركات علشان يتلاشوا غضبنا :smil13::smil13:


----------



## grges monir (2 مارس 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> عروسة ايه يا بنى عدينا سنة و5 شهور متاح لينا النكد دلوقتى خلااص :gy0000:
> 
> لا هو مفيش نكد بس نفسى افهم بتفكرو ازاى :nunu0000:


خلاص ولا تزعلى نبلغ جوزك انة بيزعلك البص نخلية يبص فى الخباثة ومش يعاكسك ويقولك شوفى هههههه
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة كتير قوى
انا مكانك اطلب الخلع
عديتى المدة ههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> النظرة الغير نقية موجودة فى كل
> أنسان بعيد عن ربنا رجل كان أو أمرأة
> وبصراحة حتى موضوع النظرة اللى
> غرضها اعجاب بشكل ولا بتسريحة
> ...


ولانى كمان تربية المراه فى المجتمع الشرقى غير تربية الراجل كل حاجة ليها عيب مينفعش غلط  لكن انتو كل حاجة ليكم متاحة :smil13:


----------



## soul & life (2 مارس 2014)

سنة وخمس شهور وبتقولى متاح  النكد اومال انا يبقا عندى متاح ايه بقا الساطور والاكياس السوده ههههههههههههه انا 15 سنة عارفين يعنى ايه 15 سنة دا انجاز يا جماعة انجااااااز


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> متعرفيش يا بنتى الواحد من دول يبص ولما تقوليله انت ليه بتبص يقولك هبص على ايه ويطلع فيها القطط الفطسانة طيب ماهو ليه من الاول تبص عليها
> بس ساعات بحس ان دى حركات علشان يتلاشوا غضبنا :smil13::smil13:



لا اصلى هو مش هيخاف يقول انى دى بنت حلوة  
بس ليه برضو بيبصووو


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> خلاص ولا تزعلى نبلغ جوزك انة بيزعلك البص نخلية يبص فى الخباثة ومش يعاكسك ويقولك شوفى هههههه
> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة كتير قوى
> انا مكانك اطلب الخلع
> عديتى المدة ههههههههه


تبلغ مين خليك محضر خير :ranting:
والله يولدى اصحابى طايرين بيا طير كدا عمرت سنة ونص دا انجاز فى حد زاتة :blush2:


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> سنة وخمس شهور وبتقولى متاح  النكد اومال انا يبقا عندى متاح ايه بقا الساطور والاكياس السوده ههههههههههههه انا 15 سنة عارفين يعنى ايه 15 سنة دا انجاز يا جماعة انجااااااز



لا انا وقتها لو ربنا ادانا العمر يعنى هيعملولى تمثال دهب :t33:


----------



## soul & life (2 مارس 2014)

عادى يا ميرنا بقا متحبيكهاش يا حبيبتى  
انتى لما تبقى بتتمشى فى  مكان فيه زهور وشجر  وتبصى تلاقى وردة حلوة مش بتبصى عليها؟ وفى نفس الوقت لو لفت انتباهك شىء مقزز شكل غريب مش مقبول كمان هتنتبهى وتبصى
الراجل لو كان انسان مش مريض وبصباص يبقا دا بالظبط اللى بيحصل معاه بيبص لانه لفت نظره نظرة بريئة مفيهاش اى حاجة شريرة
انما لو انسان اخلاقه مش كويسة ونيته  سوده هتلاقى بقا فكره شغال مع النظرة دى وحاجات كتير مستخبية  ودا بعتقد نادرا لما بتكون صفة فى شبابنا  اولاد المسيح
نادرا جدا كمان لما بشوف شاب مسيحى ممكن يكون اخلاقه كده الحق يتقال هههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 مارس 2014)

فى رجاله عادى بيقولك الله البنت دى جميله
 دى مش معاكسه 
ده بيمجد ربنا فى خلقه  هذا الجمال 
(بس يكون طبيعى مش صناعى)
لو شفتى ورده او طائر جميل بتقولى عليه الله جميل 
لكن اللى بيعاكس صدقينى لو متجوز ملكة جمال العالم برضوه هيبص بره 
زى واحد كان بيخون مراته وهى قمر اوى والتانيه وحشه 
فقال يا جماعه انا باكل تفاح كتير عايز اجرب الجميز مره 
دى طفاسه طفاسه يعنى   
ميرسى للموضوع ميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> عادى يا ميرنا بقا متحبيكهاش يا حبيبتى
> انتى لما تبقى بتتمشى فى  مكان فيه زهور وشجر  وتبصى تلاقى وردة حلوة مش بتبصى عليها؟ وفى نفس الوقت لو لفت انتباهك شىء مقزز شكل غريب مش مقبول كمان هتنتبهى وتبصى
> الراجل لو كان انسان مش مريض وبصباص يبقا دا بالظبط اللى بيحصل معاه بيبص لانه لفت نظره نظرة بريئة مفيهاش اى حاجة شريرة
> انما لو انسان اخلاقه مش كويسة ونيته  سوده هتلاقى بقا فكره شغال مع النظرة دى وحاجات كتير مستخبية  ودا بعتقد نادرا لما بتكون صفة فى شبابنا  اولاد المسيح
> نادرا جدا كمان لما بشوف شاب مسيحى ممكن يكون اخلاقه كده الحق يتقال هههههههههه


يجامد انتا يا فاهمم


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> فى رجاله عادى بيقولك الله البنت دى جميله
> دى مش معاكسه
> ده بيمجد ربنا فى خلقه  هذا الجمال
> (بس يكون طبيعى مش صناعى)
> ...



امم هى نظرية وانا فهماها بس ليه هما مش بيقبلوها مننا وبيقبلوها ع نفسهم


----------



## soul & life (2 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> فى رجاله عادى بيقولك الله البنت دى جميله
> دى مش معاكسه
> ده بيمجد ربنا فى خلقه  هذا الجمال
> (بس يكون طبيعى مش صناعى)
> ...




ايوه ياماريا فعلا  فى ناس كدة غاوين رمرمة   لكن برضو انا بشوف انه قليل جدا لما بيكون فى شاب مسيحى كده


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايوه ياماريا فعلا  فى ناس كدة غاوين رمرمة   لكن برضو انا بشوف انه قليل جدا لما بيكون فى شاب مسيحى كده



ممكن يكون قليل يا سول لكنهم  للأسف موجودين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 مارس 2014)

انا لا احب الرجل البصباص
ولكن  الستات نفسهم بيصبصوا للستات
لان الجمال ليس له نهاية ابدا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههه
دة شئ طبيعي عند الشاب لازم بيبص مش لشهوة ولا حاجة بيبص علي مستوي اللي قدامة وممكن يقارن بمراتة لكن بيحترم مراتة خالص وعلي فكرة مش بيخونها لانة بيشوف ناس وبيقول انا ربنا اداني هدية ولما تكون منكدة علية عيشتة بيبص ويقارن وفي الاخر يقول الحمد لللة انا الللي عندي احسن وممكن يبص لطريقة المشي او لحاجات كبيرة شاذة هو بيبص عليها وكمان لو مراتة معاة بتقولة بص شوف اية دة مش معني كدة انة مش بيحترم مراتة واسالي نيفو جابت المفيد بصراحة ولو فية تعليق تاني لما اجي من مشواري اقولة علشان انا رايح ابص شوية واجي هههههه
بس معاي المدام هههههههومحدش يفهم غلط انا هصرف مبلغ جامد هنبص علي شوية هدم فاضية مش جواها حد 
ايوة


----------



## soul & life (2 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههههههههه
> دة شئ طبيعي عند الشاب لازم بيبص مش لشهوة ولا حاجة بيبص علي مستوي اللي قدامة وممكن يقارن بمراتة لكن بيحترم مراتة خالص وعلي فكرة مش بيخونها لانة بيشوف ناس وبيقول انا ربنا اداني هدية ولما تكون منكدة علية عيشتة بيبص ويقارن وفي الاخر يقول الحمد لللة انا الللي عندي احسن وممكن يبص لطريقة المشي او لحاجات كبيرة شاذة هو بيبص عليها وكمان لو مراتة معاة بتقولة بص شوف اية دة مش معني كدة انة مش بيحترم مراتة واسالي نيفو جابت المفيد بصراحة ولو فية تعليق تاني لما اجي من مشواري اقولة علشان انا رايح ابص شوية واجي هههههه
> بس معاي المدام هههههههومحدش يفهم غلط انا هصرف مبلغ جامد هنبص علي شوية هدم فاضية مش جواها حد
> ايوة




هههههههههههههه  تيجى بالسلامة يا  رمسيس  بس خلى بالك وانت بتبص  علشان المدام متفهمكش غلط:spor22:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> ​
> 
> لا حقيقى ليه الراجل يحب يبص ع اى واحدة حتى لو مراتة امورة وبتهتم بنفسها ومش نكدية ولما نتكلم لا دا بس ببص من باب الفضول ويبقى هينطط كدا لو حد بص بس على مراتة هتجنوننا انتو
> ونرجع لسؤالنا ليه ادم عينة زايغة :bud:


ادم عينه زايغه علشان كائن ناقص   :dntknw:
 ايون ناقص-- تنكروا إنه ناقص ضلع :2:
 لاااازم يقعد يبص و يشوف ضلعه  الناقص فين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جايز كمان يكون ضلعه متقسم على كذا حته هههههههههههههههههههههههه

 عمتا فى الزمن ده اكتشفت ان البنات كمان بتبص على الرجاله-- إشحال بتبص على الستات الى زيها كمان-- يبقى ليه هو ميبصش---:smil13:

 النظره الاوله له و الثانيه عليه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 مارس 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> ​
> لا حقيقى ليه الراجل يحب يبص ع اى واحدة حتى لو مراتة امورة وبتهتم بنفسها ومش نكدية ولما نتكلم لا دا بس ببص من باب الفضول ويبقى هينطط كدا لو حد بص بس على مراتة هتجنوننا انتو
> ونرجع لسؤالنا ليه ادم عينة زايغة :bud:




السر بسيط جدا هذا ماتعود عليه قبل الزواج 
مثل .. الادمان بدون  ضرر او ضرار
اما ادم عينه زايغه بصراحه اول مره اعرف
هو كان فعلا كده ...!!!؟؟​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 مارس 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> السر بسيط جدا هذا ماتعود عليه قبل الزواج
> مثل .. الادمان بدون  ضرر او ضرار
> اما ادم عينه زايغه بصراحه اول مره اعرف
> هو كان فعلا كده ...!!!؟؟​



تصدق. بقا أن آدم الوحيد إلى مش كانت عينه زايغه
هتزوغ علي مين مكنش قدامه غير حواء ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> مش موضوع ببصبصة بلمعنى الوحش حتى لو بتبص علشان تنتقد انا جوزى لا مش بيعاكس بس فى حاجات بينتقدها  لدرجة انو ممكن يجى مخنوق لو شاف فرح وفى لبس اوفر بقولة انتا مالك هتتحاسب عنهم يقوللى لما تسمعى كلمة من ناس تانية وبتقولى ادى لبس النصارى مثلا تحسى قلتله كل واحد حر فى نفسه
> 
> انا بتكلم ع النوعين النوع السلبى والايجابى المعاكسة والانتقاد





طيب يا ستي - فهمت عليكي

جوزك انسان له غيرة هو بيغار بالمعنى الايجابي لما بيشوف وحدة ست مسيحية ولابسة شئ مش معقول

طبعا حيكون شوية عصبي وشوية مخنوق لانه عاوز الست تكون محتشمة لان الحشمة نوع من الوقار

ودي حاجة كويسة خالص - الراجل دة (جوزك )
عندو احساس عالي وبيحب المسيحيين ومش عاوز يسمع كلمة وحشة او بطالة على اي ست مسيحية

احيي جوزك العظيم واتمنى له كل الخير 
وربي يسعدكم مع بعض وتعيشوا احلى حياة

تحياتي وتقديري لكم


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا لا احب الرجل البصباص
> ولكن الستات نفسهم بيصبصوا للستات
> لان الجمال ليس له نهاية ابدا


 طاب ولو بصينا لراجل يحصل ايييييييييييه :ranting:


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هههههههههههه
> دة شئ طبيعي عند الشاب لازم بيبص مش لشهوة ولا حاجة بيبص علي مستوي اللي قدامة وممكن يقارن بمراتة لكن بيحترم مراتة خالص وعلي فكرة مش بيخونها لانة بيشوف ناس وبيقول انا ربنا اداني هدية ولما تكون منكدة علية عيشتة بيبص ويقارن وفي الاخر يقول الحمد لللة انا الللي عندي احسن وممكن يبص لطريقة المشي او لحاجات كبيرة شاذة هو بيبص عليها وكمان لو مراتة معاة بتقولة بص شوف اية دة مش معني كدة انة مش بيحترم مراتة واسالي نيفو جابت المفيد بصراحة ولو فية تعليق تاني لما اجي من مشواري اقولة علشان انا رايح ابص شوية واجي هههههه
> بس معاي المدام هههههههومحدش يفهم غلط انا هصرف مبلغ جامد هنبص علي شوية هدم فاضية مش جواها حد
> ايوة


 انا هقولك كلمة واحدة بقولها لجوزى حتى لو على سبيل الانتقاد ترضى انى مراتك تقولك ايه الواد الجامد ده انا بقول لجوزى على مهند ويحى وكريم بس الاول بستخبى علشان اضمن متشوهش بتبقو غيارين موووت ومتقبلوش كدا بس علينا ترضو


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ادم عينه زايغه علشان كائن ناقص  :dntknw:
> ايون ناقص-- تنكروا إنه ناقص ضلع :2:
> لاااازم يقعد يبص و يشوف ضلعه الناقص فين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جايز كمان يكون ضلعه متقسم على كذا حته هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 يجايب من الاخر يا احبو بجد الحقى بس لجوزك يشوف ردك :smil13:


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> السر بسيط جدا هذا ماتعود عليه قبل الزواج
> مثل .. الادمان بدون ضرر او ضرار
> اما ادم عينه زايغه بصراحه اول مره اعرف
> هو كان فعلا كده ...!!!؟؟​


:dntknw:
 مش بقصد ادم بلمعنى الحرفى تعبير مجازى يعنى


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> طيب يا ستي - فهمت عليكي
> 
> جوزك انسان له غيرة هو بيغار بالمعنى الايجابي لما بيشوف وحدة ست مسيحية ولابسة شئ مش معقول
> 
> ...


 امم ماشى بس انا مالى واحدة لابسة ولا مش لابسة تخص جوزها او اهلها ومتخصنيش فى حاجة


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

عينيهم زايغة يا اوختشي
هنعمل معاهم ايه
قطيعة تقطع الرجالة و سنينها هههههههه
موضوع جامد ميرنا
تسلم ايديكي يا قمر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 مارس 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> انا هقولك كلمة واحدة بقولها لجوزى حتى لو على سبيل الانتقاد ترضى انى مراتك تقولك ايه الواد الجامد ده انا بقول لجوزى على مهند ويحى وكريم بس الاول بستخبى علشان اضمن متشوهش بتبقو غيارين موووت ومتقبلوش كدا بس علينا ترضو


طبعا لا
لان الراجل غيرتة مرة 
ولو غار علي مراتة او اختة هيحصل حاجات مش كويسة دي طبيعة فية شئ في تكوينة 
لكن الزوجة بطبعها الحنية والقلب الكبير لكن الراجل ما يفهمش انها حنينة بيفهم حاجة تانية ولانة بيسمع كتير وبيشوف اكتر فهو فاهم الشباب وكمان فية مشكلة كبيرة عند البنات لازم تفهموها هي ان البنات لم تسمع كلام رومانسي حتي لو من قرد هيتغير تصرفها 
لكن ال\شاب بيسمع بس مفيش تغير في شعورة 
اكيد فهمتي علي فكرة انا ممكن اجاوب حضرتك علي اي سؤال انتي او غيرك ممكن تطرحوة في الموضوع هنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2014)

موضوع حلو خالص انا هتابع بردو الردود


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (24 مارس 2014)

*بهالحاله مراتو بتكون معطيتو وش زياده عن اللزوم
فلازم تديه العين الحمرا وتكشر فيه
عشان ما يرجع يجرب يطلع على حد تاني  *:t32:
* بس ده طبعا لو هيا مش  مقصره معا *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 مارس 2014)

بغض النظر عن انا منهم او لا بس حابب اقول ان مش كلهم كدة 
واللي عنيه زايغة دي يبقا راجل مش متزن و شهواني​


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2014)

هى المشكلة حِشرية ان حد يبص عالناس الى حواليه على شكلهم ولبسهم واحيانا يعلق عليه كمان بالحلو او بالوحش حتى لو بينه وبين نفسه اكتر ماهى مشكلة ان الراجل بيبص عالبنات
غالبا الراجل بيبص بصة الفضول يعنى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أبريل 2014)

جيلان قال:


> هى المشكلة حِشرية ان حد يبص عالناس الى حواليه على شكلهم ولبسهم واحيانا يعلق عليه كمان بالحلو او بالوحش حتى لو بينه وبين نفسه اكتر ماهى مشكلة ان الراجل بيبص عالبنات
> غالبا الراجل بيبص بصة الفضول يعنى



هو دة اللي بيبص فضول وليش شئ اخر 
للناس بتوع ربنا طبعا


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> طاب ولو بصينا لراجل يحصل ايييييييييييه :ranting:



بصى الست بتحب بودانها لكن الراجل بعنيه طبعا ده مش مطلق بس النسبة لاستخدام الحاسة دى عند كل واحد اعلى
وممكن الراجل ميحبكيش تبصى حتى لو بيبص عشان عارف ان ده غلط فمش عايزك تعمليه زى الى بيشرب سجاير وعارف اضرارها مش قادر يبطلها بس بينصحك انك تبطليها عشان انتى مفروض احسن
مفروض الراجل والست يبقو محترمين مش هى لوحدها بس مجتمع ذكورى بقى ياختى هنعمل ايه بيبيح للراجل انه يفتخر بده حتى لو غلط فبقى عنده احساس ان هو يعمل كدة عادى لكن الست غلطة لا تُغتفر
وفكرة انه يقول مفروض يلبسو او مش مفروض دى حاجة للاسف موجودة فى مجتمعنا ان الكل بيتدخل فى الى حواليه كأنه واصى عليهم بس هو بردوا معذور بيحكم بحكم العادات والتقاليد الى عندنا لانه عارف ان كله بيبص على كله
هى فى الاول وفى الاخر حشرية بردوا
انا بعاكس ممثلين المسلسلات التركى والكورى بقى :smile01

شوفى ده 

[YOUTUBE]kZGH9BXUEXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## girgis2 (11 مايو 2014)

*
المرأة برضة ممكن تبص على راجل أنيق وشيك أو ممشوق القوام أو وسيم أو لبق ومتكلم لكن مش بتكون الحكاية دي واضحة أوي لأنها:

1- بتعمل حساب المجتمع فلا تظهر ذلك ولا تجاهر بيه(في الخباثة كدة)

مع ملاحظة إن أحياناً الراجل بيكون عايز إهتمام من مراته ليس أكثر

2- الـBody Language أو علم لغة الجسد بيقول إن مجال الرؤية للمرأة أوسع من مجال رؤية الرجل (يعني هي ممكن تفحص راجل ممكن يكون مش أمامها مباشرة لكنها تستطيع فحصه من رأسه إلى أسفل قدميه بدون أن تحرك رقبتها حركة واحدة)*​


----------

